# Anyone looking for work in Elkhart, Indiana?



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2006)

R.A.S.K. & Associates is looking for a responsible contractor to service a large store/strip mall in Elkhart, Indiana. The contractor will be responsible for plowing and salting the parking lot as well as the sidewalks. Please contact Vance Cox @ (317)538-0874 for further details.
__________________


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Still looking?


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Im interested also. 

Tri-County Lawn & Landscape LLC
574-654-3909


----------

